# I got me some Tigre Caspi



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I have been on a quest to accumulate a little figured wood inventory for accent pieces on future projects. During my search, I decided to visit the web site of Woodworkers Source and look around. I ran up on this beautiful and interesting wood called Tigre Caspi and decided I just have to have some, so I placed an online order as follows. 3 boards measuring 3 feet by 6 inches by 3/4 thick listed for $58 *shipped*, not bad I figured, but then I found a coupon for $10 off by subscribing to their email newsletter which brought my total to $48. These folks are some of the nicest and most professional people I have had the pleasure of doing business with. I received my boards today and you can see from my crummy pictures below, that they are absolutely beautiful. Even my wife had some nice comments about the wood and she never gets excited about raw wood.... believe me.

The email communcations from the time I placed my order until the time it arrived were excellent in every respect. Packaging was 2nd to nothing that I have ever seen out there, even the boards are individually wrapped as you can see in my pictures.

While I know I am a moderator on this forum and these folks are a vendor, I can assure you that they in no way knew who I was as a customer and that I received no special treatment. What I am saying is that they must treat all their customers in this fashion. My above evaluation is my own and is in no way bias. Don't take my word for it, order your own and see what I am telling you.

Thank you Woodworkers Source! I will be back with additional future orders for sure.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

That's some nice wood...that's the kind of stuff you just want to look at...and touch 

But in time I know in time you will put it on the table saw 

That may make you cry just a little bit...let us know what you are going to make out of it......

======


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is gorgeous wood!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,

Absolutely beautiful wood. I'm anxious to see what you'll make outta that wood. As soon as certain things change around here, I'll be placing an order with them myself.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks guys..... I am going to have to find a very special project to use this very special wood on. :yes2:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good find, you still want some of that spalded maple we talked about?? I can let you have the wood for nothing, it's the shipping that will kill you!!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anyone else see the plastic coating on that wood? Geesh Bob. It looks worse that what you might find at Wal-Mart. :haha:
Come on and admit it. That's really MDF with a plastic laminate on it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> that's really mdf with a plastic laminate on it.


ouch! Lol


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

very nice looking wood. I have not seen it before where does it grow? Brazil perhaps?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's some *mighty* purdy wood, Bob!!!

After looking at it I did a little research. Thank you to Woodworkers Source for this information:

Botanical Name:
Zygia cataractae

Other Names:
unknown

Color:
An unusual combination of dark brown, or nearly black, lines on a creamy yellow with high contrast

Characteristics:
Hard and dense, as usual, but with a very characteristic marbling color scheme that displays high contrast.

Typical Uses:
Flooring, turned goods


I've also read that it's not an oily wood, it takes finish well and is relatively easy to work. It is very hard however and requires drilling before screwing to prevent splits.

Mighty nice stuff, Bob!!


----------



## TaidsTurning (Oct 16, 2009)

I have been dealing with Woodworkers Resource for several years now. They are first class. I got the same 3 board shipment. It does resemble spalted wood with an occasional bug hole. The bowl is almost finished, I will post a picture when it is done.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi BigJim, thanks for the additional homework on my new stash, the info will come in handy.

btw.... should I remove the clear wrap before I apply the finish? Mike seems to like it :sarcastic:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> btw.... should I remove the clear wrap before I apply the finish? Mike seems to like it :sarcastic:


Naw.. it'll reduce the wood movement due to seasonal humidity changes. Pencil cut lines might be a bit of a challenge tho! Hmm.. perhaps you could use some of that lipstick you talked about for marking endge guide holes? http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/16442-how-determine-position-rods.html :lol:


If you're out, maybe Ken still has some available? http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/13443-ryobi-re600-base-mounting-holes.html

:lol::lol::lol:

P.S. Don't ya just *hate* it when your posts come full-circle? I do!  :fie:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jim,

You do have a way of making me wonder about some of us around here :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

Bob, thanks for your comments about doing business with us.

Tigre Caspi is part of a very special shipment we got from Peru. In total the container included 18 different woods, some in small quantities. You can read more about the container shipment at our *Wood Blog *. There are also about 1,000 *bowl blanks*. This was a one time shipment and I do not expect to get more of these woods. Please post pictures of your finished project here and at Woodworkers Source picture gallery.


----------



## TaidsTurning (Oct 16, 2009)

*Segmented Bowl made with Tigre Caspi (mostly)*

The upper portion of this bowl is Tigre Caspi. Had to resharpen my tools often during turning. Finished well and made for an interesting bowl. I kind of suspect that the wood was attacked by insects before being felled or was left to spalt for a while before going to the saw mill.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Bill,

That bowl came out AWESOME! I may have to see what I can do on one now that I have some of this wood.

Great job and thanks for sharing the pictures.!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Interesting article on spalted timber.
Activities


----------

